# Wife Yells at husband because of tipping



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

I drive UberX on weekends in Northern Virginia, I pick up a couple from a bar...I'm a minute away from their house and the wife yells at her husband..."NO I'm not going to tip, this is UBER!"...her husband said..."tip him good" like twice...and this asshole **** had the audacity to say that bs!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

webmaster said:


> I drive UberX on weekends in Northern Virginia, I pick up a couple from a bar...I'm a minute away from their house and the wife yells at her husband..."NO I'm not going to tip, this is UBER!"...her husband said..."tip him good" like twice...and this asshole **** had the audacity to say that bs!


What does that say about him that he has to tell her to do it?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

webmaster said:


> I drive UberX on weekends in Northern Virginia, I pick up a couple from a bar...I'm a minute away from their house and the wife yells at her husband..."NO I'm not going to tip, this is UBER!"...her husband said..."tip him good" like twice...and this asshole **** had the audacity to say that bs!


He needs to first find his balls and then handle the situation himself.


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> What does that say about him that he has to tell her to do it?


Clearly he has no control of that crazy *****


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I picked up an UberX driver ***** that said she gets very good tips from her riders when we were talking about how customers don't usually tip. when she left the car she stated that she doesn't have any cash on her and that's why she can't tip!


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I picked up an UberX driver ***** that said she gets very good tips from her riders when we were talking about how customers don't usually tip. when she left the car she stated that she doesn't have any cash on her and that's why she can't tip!


Wow! Now that's a certified *****! Cheap ass!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the corporate sector of America just wants to do away with tipping entirely. (They want that money for themselves).


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I think the corporate sector of America just wants to do away with tipping entirely. (They want that money for themselves).


Well duhhh...tell me why I gotta pay 2.99 to have my pizza delivered AND pay a tip. Thats like 5-8 bucks. I'll go get it myself.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> Well duhhh...tell me why I gotta pay 2.99 to have my pizza delivered AND pay a tip. Thats like 5-8 bucks. I'll go get it myself.


I can order and pick up the pizza and be back long before they can deliver one.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

wouldn'tie2288 said:


> Well duhhh...tell me why I gotta pay 2.99 to have my pizza delivered AND pay a tip. Thats like 5-8 bucks. I'll go get it myself.


So they wouldn't spit in it?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> So they wouldn't spit in it?


Ya know...I, along with a few other people, watched a guy beat the shit out of a server for messing with his food. Something's you should never tell people. Anyway, when he finally got the police to arrive it seems no one had seen what happened. I think that guy got a few more beatings over the next few months. I bet he never thought gee...that was worth it.

What's worse is the money the restaurants had to pay once the food tested bad and his fellow worriers turned on him.

Just remember....**** with someone's food at your own risk. You dont have to do anything. The wrong person just needs to think you did. And once they come after you...you deserve everything they do to you.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I dont like the way you use c u next tuesday in this post. Please remember this is a mixed forum and to some people that word is offensive


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ya know...I, along with a few other people, watched a guy beat the shit out of a server for messing with his food. Something's you should never tell people. Anyway, when he finally got the police to arrive it seems no one had seen what happened. I think that guy got a few more beatings over the next few months. I bet he never thought gee...that was worth it.
> 
> What's worse is the money the restaurants had to pay once the food tested bad and his fellow worriers turned on him.
> 
> Just remember....**** with someone's food at your own risk. You dont have to do anything. The wrong person just needs to think you did. And once they come after you...you deserve everything they do to you.


I worked at aplace where we used to play practical jokes on other employees. One thing was off limits....peoples food (lunch etc)
No messing with peoples lunch or drinks.....OFF LIMITS


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ya know...I, along with a few other people, watched a guy beat the shit out of a server for messing with his food. Something's you should never tell people. Anyway, when he finally got the police to arrive it seems no one had seen what happened. I think that guy got a few more beatings over the next few months. I bet he never thought gee...that was worth it.
> 
> What's worse is the money the restaurants had to pay once the food tested bad and his fellow worriers turned on him.
> 
> Just remember....**** with someone's food at your own risk. You dont have to do anything. The wrong person just needs to think you did. And once they come after you...you deserve everything they do to you.


Wow that's awesome.

I've had 1 job in foodservice. Jimmy Johns in college. I loved working there. While people were stupid and I often got tipped pretty shitty, I never once felt compelled to mess with someones food. Sure, they may be the last damn delivery on my list, but I wouldnt go so far as to insert bodily fluids. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

suewho said:


> I worked at aplace where we used to play practical jokes on other employees. One thing was off limits....peoples food (lunch etc)
> No messing with peoples lunch or drinks.....OFF LIMITS


Fed my younger Sister an Earth worm sandwich when i was 10 and she was 8. She took one bite, put the sandwich down and swallowed it. Got up and went to the kitchen for a drink - nothing was wrong to her, she loved mayonnaise and i put plenty of that on too!


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't agree with the word choice either, but I find it pompous that you needed to comment on his word choice.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> I worked at aplace where we used to play practical jokes on other employees. One thing was off limits....peoples food (lunch etc)
> No messing with peoples lunch or drinks.....OFF LIMITS


Usually for good reason. A bunch of guys I know used to do food pranks but the were very controlled and only with in the group. The guys are world travelers and have eaten just about everything you can imagine. So...for them....ok.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I deliver late night to the same drunken bumpkins we give rides. $1.50 delivery charge but the store keeps $0.50 for every delivery. Store pays us hourly $5 per hour and does not provide any kind of auto insurance of any kind or fuel reimbursements. All mileage maintenance to car is on us. So tips are truly the only way to make any money. A delivery driver is the same as a restaurant server period shoukd tip either a percentage or round up next dollar and a couple more.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

wonder what insurance companies feel about people using personal cars to deliver food, commercially?

I also think it is funny to criticize the guy telling the woman to tip the driver when it is the woman denying the tip. I think the c u next tuesday description fits her


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> wonder what insurance companies feel about people using personal cars to deliver food, commercially?


If you have only personal auto insurance and they find out about that, you're gone. Insurance companies take this stuff very seriously; it's the only way they make money.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> wonder what insurance companies feel about people using personal cars to deliver food, commercially?


I consider myself VERY lucky looking back. I delivered for jimmy johns in college for about 2 years. I had a small fender bender where the guy in front of me slammed on the brakes, and I rear ended him. It was a fender bender, but my car had to go in for repairs regardless. The other driver had no damage. I dont believe I ever mentioned driving for JJ, but now realize how lucky I was at that point.

I also drove my own personally owned vehicle for funeral escorts for about 2 years. Another aspect of driving I look back and say, GODDAMN I was lucky lol.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> If you have only personal auto insurance and they find out about that, you're gone. Insurance companies take this stuff very seriously; it's the only way they make money.


What about real estate agents who drive folks around?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What about real estate agents who drive folks around?


The reason commercial vehicles pay more for insurance (or are supposed to) is because they are on the road far more often than personal vehicles, which are expected to drive to and from work, plus some leisure activities here and there. If you're using your vehicle to constantly shuttle people around from house to house, that's going to matter to any competent insurance company.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> The reason commercial vehicles pay more for insurance (or are supposed to) is because they are on the road far more often than personal vehicles, which are expected to drive to and from work, plus some leisure activities here and there. If you're using your vehicle to constantly shuttle people around from house to house, that's going to matter to any competent insurance company.


In 22 years of being a REALTOR I have never had my insurance company say anything. Or have I heard of troubles with insurance companies with other agents. And the insurance company certainly know what I do for a living. My driving clients around seems more of a liability for a insurance company than driving passengers around with UBER/LYFT insurance coverage in effect.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> In 22 years of being a REALTOR I have never had my insurance company say anything. Or have I heard of troubles with insurance companies with other agents. And the insurance company certainly know what I do for a living. My driving clients around seems more of a liability for a insurance company than driving passengers around with UBER/LYFT insurance coverage in effect.


Yeah, I wouldn't expect them to drop a realtor either. But it certainly is more risky, just not enough to push you out of the personal bracket.

Being a taxi cab driver on the other hand, that's a whole different kettle a fish. And nobody does (or should) trust their vague million dollar promises.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I picked up an UberX driver ***** that said she gets very good tips from her riders when we were talking about how customers don't usually tip. when she left the car she stated that she doesn't have any cash on her and that's why she can't tip!


 that's tiger woods' flimsy excuse for not tipping


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> If you have only personal auto insurance and they find out about that, you're gone. Insurance companies take this stuff very seriously; it's the only way they make money.


I call bullshit on that. How many part time students work for Dominos, Pizza Hut, the italian restaurant down the block? They also check their drivers backgrounds and insurance. I have not heard one single person working for these establishments having their insurance canceled. I drove for a dominos when I was a stupid teenager and never had my insurance canceled. But delivering hot food and delivering passengers are 2 way different concepts.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I call bullshit on that. How many part time students work for Dominos, Pizza Hut, the italian restaurant down the block? They also check their drivers backgrounds and insurance. I have not heard one single person working for these establishments having their insurance canceled. I drove for a dominos when I was a stupid teenager and never had my insurance canceled. But delivering hot food and delivering passengers are 2 way different concepts.


It honestly depends on the insurance company and how anal they want to be.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well as annoying as not being tipped can be, it's not worth hassling the non/low tipper. This waiter pushed a bit too far.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't expect them to drop a realtor either. But it certainly is more risky, just not enough to push you out of the personal bracket.
> 
> Being a taxi cab driver on the other hand, that's a whole different kettle a fish. And nobody does (or should) trust their vague million dollar promises.


Yes I have the same trepidation and misgivings regarding the insurance coverage we are told we operate under. Well at least when I pull my head out of the sand every once and again. But then I also believe that it would hurt UBER tremendously if there started being media coverage of insurance failures, or that Riders may not be covered adequately. With everything else that has gone down recently any hint at Passengers not being coverd could be big trouble. I do find it curious that with all the miles that have been driven with UBER/LYFT why have their not been more reports of insurance problems? Because so few Drivers read blogs or forums? I wonder what the participation is, less than 5%? Of course the child's death in SF being litigated will likely create some clarity and changes.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I wonder what the participation is, less than 5%? Of course the child's death in SF being litigated will likely create some clarity and changes.


That's only if it doesn't get settled out of court and doesn't see the light of day. This is a civil case not a criminal case. If the driver was arrested and homicide charges were pending, then there would be laws passed left and right.

Uber being sued in this case is really no different then say a Zamboni ice machine company being sued for running over a hockey player on the ice. Both deaths are tragic. But really is Uber responsible for the drivers actions any more then the company that produced the Zamboni?

What will be a much more interesting case is around the actor Tracey Morgan and the Wal-Mart truck driver that crippled him and killed his friend. In this instance, I do believe that the driver was negligent (from the press reports) and could place some additional & tighter regulations on commercial drivers. It will also have an impact on corporations and their policies on drivers (independent contractors or employees).


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> That's only if it doesn't get settled out of court and doesn't see the light of day. This is a civil case not a criminal case. If the driver was arrested and homicide charges were pending, then there would be laws passed left and right.
> 
> Uber being sued in this case is really no different then say a Zamboni ice machine company being sued for running over a hockey player on the ice. Both deaths are tragic. But really is Uber responsible for the drivers actions any more then the company that produced the Zamboni?
> 
> What will be a much more interesting case is around the actor Tracey Morgan and the Wal-Mart truck driver that crippled him and killed his friend. In this instance, I do believe that the driver was negligent (from the press reports) and could place some additional & tighter regulations on commercial drivers. It will also have an impact on corporations and their policies on drivers (independent contractors or employees).


If someone is acting as your agent. If the app was on is all that matters.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> It honestly depends on the insurance company and how anal they want to be.


And that's my point. Insurance is a business, I get it. but 9 times out of 10 they won't cancel you. In the 7 years I've been at my house, I've had 2 claims (hail and flood) on my home owners insurance, and haven't been dropped, and my rates haven't gone up. My next door neighbor had one claim (hail) and they were dropped. Am I just lucky? Maybe I'll have to wait until the 3rd claim to find out. One thing I had added to my auto insurance policy is a "travel" policy. The company I am with, they don't cover rental cars and since I was traveling quite a bit, I added it for like 100 bucks a year. Never had to use it, but I figured what the hell just in case. Maybe we'll see something like that for ride share or maybe not - who the hell really knows at this point.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

pengduck said:


> If someone is acting as your agent. If the app was on is all that matters.


It depends on how the court is going to see it. I would like to see Uber just settle this, and be fair to the family. It's still just civil not criminal.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It depends on how the court is going to see it. I would like to see Uber just settle this, and be fair to the family. It's still just civil not criminal.


Wether or not it goes criminal will depend on the driving record of the driver in question. If they show that he had a history of bad driving that's another matter.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I call bullshit on that. How many part time students work for Dominos, Pizza Hut, the italian restaurant down the block? They also check their drivers backgrounds and insurance. I have not heard one single person working for these establishments having their insurance canceled. I drove for a dominos when I was a stupid teenager and never had my insurance canceled. But delivering hot food and delivering passengers are 2 way different concepts.


Delivering pizzas and delivering people are slightly different. Pizzas dont sue your ass if they are injured in an accident. Where i live in Australia, car registration includes compulsory third party person insurance. As my cars are registered as licensed chauffeur vehicles i pay more. Registration and ctp is around $1250 a car per year. In adition i have to have another public liability cover for $5 million. Local realtors and pizza delivery dont require this because they dont transport people.


----------



## Uber'n the 'dena (Nov 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> What about real estate agents who drive folks around?


Real estate agents are not "for hire" as the insurance folk call Uber drivers. A simple insurance adjustment of changing your car from personal to business is all the insurance company requires... along with about a 10% rate hike, of course. Pizza delivery drivers fall under this same category as well.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Wether or not it goes criminal will depend on the driving record of the driver in question. If they show that he had a history of bad driving that's another matter.


This happened in on NYE almost a year ago & no criminal charges have been filed, and I doubt they will be. What's sick - the tone of your replies - it seems like you want this guy to rot in jail for a simple accident. It's super tragic that a child was killed.

My question now is - How the **** is this even related to the OP's original topic "Wife yells at husband because of tipping"?


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I picked up an UberX driver ***** that said she gets very good tips from her riders when we were talking about how customers don't usually tip. when she left the car she stated that she doesn't have any cash on her and that's why she can't tip!


I hope you ding her ratings! Id have given her 1 star for doing this.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This happened in on NYE almost a year ago & no criminal charges have been filed, and I doubt they will be. What's sick - the tone of your replies - it seems like you want this guy to rot in jail for a simple accident. It's super tragic that a child was killed.
> 
> My question now is - How the **** is this even related to the OP's original topic "Wife yells at husband because of tipping"?


Somebody else got on this subject I just replied. I don't have a horse in this race. I'm just saying that the past can make a difference.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Somebody else got on this subject I just replied. I don't have a horse in this race. I'm just saying that the past can make a difference.


Yep, my fault too. I guess then the question is, did the wife not want to tip because of this story, or just because she is a tight ass?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Yep, my fault too. I guess then the question is, did the wife not want to tip because of this story, or just because she is a tight ass?


If she hangs out with Travis her ass will be loose in no time!!!!!!!!!!! Only one reach around per person please!


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Remember this. The people you're trying to step on, we're everyone you depend on. We're the people who do your laundry and cook your food and serve your dinner. We make your bed. We guard you while you're asleep. We drive the ambulances. We direct your call. We are cooks and taxi drivers and we know everything about you. We process your insurance claims and credit card charges. We control every part of your life.

We are the middle children of history, raised by television to believe that someday we'll be millionaires and movie stars and rock stars, but we won't. And we're just learning this fact. So don't **** with us.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Remember this. The people you're trying to step on, we're everyone you depend on. We're the people who do your laundry and cook your food and serve your dinner. We make your bed. We guard you while you're asleep. We drive the ambulances. We direct your call. We are cooks and taxi drivers and we know everything about you. We process your insurance claims and credit card charges. We control every part of your life.
> 
> We are the middle children of history, raised by television to believe that someday we'll be millionaires and movie stars and rock stars, but we won't. And we're just learning this fact. So don't **** with us.


Fight Club, right? Loved that movie.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

suewho said:


> I dont like the way you use c u next tuesday in this post. Please remember this is a mixed forum and to some people that word is offensive


"One man's vulgarity is another man's lyric."

I find the term fitting in this context.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> I picked up an UberX driver ***** that said she gets very good tips from her riders when we were talking about how customers don't usually tip. when she left the car she stated that she doesn't have any cash on her and that's why she can't tip!


Sounds like Elin Nordegren.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I don't agree with the word choice either, but I find it pompous that you needed to comment on his word choice.


POST # 16/ LIQUID: Yeah,WEBMASTER...
please use "pudenda" so as not to offend
the apparently pompous female folk 
"Down Under."


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Love it when a server *****es about how rough their job is and they stick to you like you're one of their shitty non tipping customers, which is like 99% of them


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes I have the same trepidation and misgivings regarding the insurance coverage we are told we operate under. Well at least when I pull my head out of the sand every once and again. But then I also believe that it would hurt UBER tremendously if there started being media coverage of insurance failures, or that Riders may not be covered adequately. With everything else that has gone down recently any hint at Passengers not being coverd could be big trouble. I do find it curious that with all the miles that have been driven with UBER/LYFT why have their not been more reports of insurance problems? Because so few Drivers read blogs or forums? I wonder what the participation is, less than 5%? Of course the child's death in SF being litigated will likely create some clarity and changes.


I think it's because when there are accidents or Uber pays tickets, they have drivers sign non disclosure agreements to keep the bad press coverage down. It's just a hunch but I have seen a few threads that drivers post then no follow up posts. Uber has a clause for everything.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

My wife was a cocktail waitress at a casino. Slot machine players are notoriously bad tippers so when she had the slots section and it was busy she would move the non-tippers out by pouring okra juice in their drinks giving them the shits. If she was sick she would cough all over the drinks too. Keep them out of the casino for a few days.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

webmaster said:


> I drive UberX on weekends in Northern Virginia, I pick up a couple from a bar...I'm a minute away from their house and the wife yells at her husband..."NO I'm not going to tip, this is UBER!"...her husband said..."tip him good" like twice...and this asshole **** had the audacity to say that bs!


Can u watch your language? As a women do I describe men that way? You can describe a situation that way without the degrading language. You need to grow some language skills.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> My wife was a cocktail waitress at a casino. Slot machine players are notoriously bad tippers so when she had the slots section and it was busy she would move the non-tippers out by pouring okra juice in their drinks giving them the shits. If she was sick she would cough all over the drinks too. Keep them out of the casino for a few days.


 that's the spirit!!!! she should also say "NO SLOT MACHINES FOR YOU!!! COMEBACK ONE YEAR!!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lidman said:


> that's the spirit!!!! she should also say "NO SLOT MACHINES FOR YOU!!! COMEBACK ONE YEAR!!!


Yeah, after a few incidents the customers would figure it out and either tip SOMETHING or get the drink themselves. The regulars would even warn each other they better tip. The issue they had was they didn't want to leave a "hot" machine (no such thing). Some would band together and protect each other's machines while the other would go for drinks.

They gave out free goldfish crackers and the waitresses would grab handfuls, chew them up, and then cough over the non-tippers drink. Little unexplained floaters.

If you use someone's service knowing that a tip is customary and then refuse to pay them, they may do nasty things. That's how it goes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Insurance companies take this stuff very seriously; it's the only way they make money.


ha, ha, ha,ha... yeah... it's the ONLY way they make money!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I picked up an UberX driver ***** that said she gets very good tips from her riders when we were talking about how customers don't usually tip. when she left the car she stated that she doesn't have any cash on her and that's why she can't tip!


that's when you pull out your square reader and watch her squirm


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I think the corporate sector of America just wants to do away with tipping entirely. (They want that money for themselves).


I thought it was the IRS. In a cashless society all exchanges of funds are traceable, no?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

so you pay tax on the tip, better to get a percent of cc charge than percent of nothing


----------

